# Tivo, Linksys WRT54G (Wired)



## trelix (Jan 16, 2005)

Help.

I posted before but for I am still in a jam.

I called Tivo.

I called Linksys.

My Tivo is connected to the Linksys Router via Cat-5 Connection.

My computer is connected to the same router and is able to get internet connectivitiy. (cable modem/cablevision)

On the Tivo, it shows as Gateway not found. (This message has begun the bane of my existence.)

A Mac Address shows up on the Tivo.
My computer cannot see the Tivo though. (Although it saw the Tivo MAC address brielfy the other day but I was still not able to connect. Moreover, the associated IP address was wrong as 192.168.1.0)

Here's what I have done/tried to date:

I set IP address at 192.168.1.148
Subnet default.
Gateway 192.168.1.1
And specified the DNS from the ipconfig/all results.

I am using a cable modem from Cablevision. (I do not use AOL.)

I wanted to do the DHCP feature but since it cannot find the DHCP server, I set the static IP as stated above.

I have set the port forwarding to 2190 for TCP and UDP.
I have set the port forwarding 8080-8089 for TCP. Still nothing.

I tried port triggering. Still nothing.

I tried setting up a policy. Still nothing.

I removed the firewall on the Linksys and also on XP. Still nothing.

I have powercycled the equipement. Still nothing.
I have reset the router still nothing.

I am just plain old stumped and I am beginning to feel very stupid.

I feel desperate and I beg for some help.

Thanks.


----------



## ellinj (Feb 26, 2002)

Linksys should work out of the box. I would try upgrading the firmware and then doing a factory reset. I am using a WRT54G with DHCP with no problems.


----------



## will792 (Jan 4, 2005)

Do basic network troubleshooting; ping and telnet from PC to Tivo. Something is not right since DHCP is not working correctly. Probably DHCP request times out. Make sure that you have "good" firmware on Linksys router. I personally use HyperWRT 1.3. Also a network adapter on Tivo should be fully supported by drivers since DHCP timing is set by a driver.

You did not describe if you are able to get Tivo updates over a network connection. It would change troubleshooting path.

Will


----------



## BirdmanF14 (Jun 12, 2004)

Some longshot possibilities on router problems

1) router advanced routing setup as router instead of gateway and (3)
2) security for mac address filtering being used and doesn't include network device mac address
3) netmask or subnets setup with routing so that different devices are not visible to each other for routing
4) Wireless security settings not consistent between router and network device
5) Static IP address being used isn't part of routing subnet
6) Access restrictions or port restrictions


----------



## essjay (Jan 10, 2005)

This sounds like a similar problem to what I have recently experienced. Not sure how to fix it but here is a test. Go to your TCP/IP settings for your internet connection and choose "Use the following IP address". Put in a known good 192.xxx.xxx.xxx type address, subnet 255.255.255.0, no default gateway, then close, close to set this up. Now try your connection to TiVo. See if you can now communicate with TiVo. If this works you have proven that the problem is with the DHCP setup to your modem.


----------



## hoagie (Oct 22, 2004)

Maybe it's a bad network cable?? Sometimes the obvious answers are the correct ones.. 



I know that when I got my Tivo hooked into the network it was plug and go.. It found the DCHP server on the router and I have had no problem get guide data through that..


----------



## BirdmanF14 (Jun 12, 2004)

Another longshot possibility is router needs to be configured for Mixed mode to support both 802.11b and 802.11g.


----------



## hoagie (Oct 22, 2004)

The Tivo is using a wired connection and not wireless.


----------



## trelix (Jan 16, 2005)

ZOUNDS!

Last night, I brought home a CAT-5 cable and plugged into router in kitchen on port 3 and used by laptop. It worked. Then I used the network adapter that I am using for my Tivo plugged into port 3 in the kitchen and confirmed that also works with my laptop. (This is good.)

Next I plugged laptop into end of Cat-5 cable near Tivo in bedroom connected to router in kitchen. That didn't work. Then I also tried network adapter plugged into cable in bedroom connected to router in kitchen as I assumed it also didnt' work. (This is bad.)

Therefore, I can ascertain that it is indeed the Cat-5 cable!! Morever, I should have figured this out sooner because I had just installed the Cat-5 drop three weeks ago and I never tested connectivity before the installer left. (Shame on me.) Anyway, I called the installer and told him that the CAT-5 cable doesn't seem to work and he is coming Wednesday to check it out. 

Hopefully, there is a light at the end of this long Tivo Tunnel.

Thank you everyone for your ideas and support!


----------



## hoagie (Oct 22, 2004)

No problem.. Glad it'll be taken care of.. Sometimes the low tech solutions get forgotten..


----------



## BiloxiGeek (Nov 18, 2001)

> _Originally posted by trelix _
> *Therefore, I can ascertain that it is indeed the Cat-5 cable!! Morever, I should have figured this out sooner because I had just installed the Cat-5 drop three weeks ago and I never tested connectivity before the installer left. (Shame on me.) Anyway, I called the installer and told him that the CAT-5 cable doesn't seem to work and he is coming Wednesday to check it out. *


I'm not sure how familiar you are with Cat 5 cable but in case you're not:

Sounds like he might have used a crossover cable instead of a normal straight through cable, or vice-versa. It most likely should be a straight through cable, make sure the wire colors are identical on both ends. Pin 1 on one end should be the same color wire as pin 1 on the other end, same for pins 2 through 8. This might be difficult to see depending on how the cable was manufactured/built. But something to check at least.


----------



## edgardner (Jan 3, 2005)

After the 7.1 upgrade, I had to set my Tivo to a hardcoded IP address with the Linksys router, DHCP seemed to stop working.

I had to manually set IP, subnet, gateway and DNS servers.


----------



## corners (Jan 25, 2005)

After 7.1 upgrade, my network connection seems to have stopped working.

At first it was OK, and I was halfway through downloading a program onto my PC, when that operation crapped out. Now I can't connect to my TiVo at all. 

Under Network setup it says "Gateway not found". However, it does seem to acknowledge the wireless adapter (Linksys in my case).

Any ideas?


----------



## trelix (Jan 16, 2005)

All,

My Tivo network anguish has come to a positive end.

Last night I had the guy over that installed the network cable.

He tested it and it appeared to be working from a breakage perspective.

But the Tivo still didn't connect.

Then I showed him how I can connect via my laptop with 3 foot cable to router but not with the connection he did.

Then he ran another cable through my house. YIKES.

However, this cable ALSO did not work. OMG.

Five hours later, he thinks maybe it is the connectors. He didn't run the cable to a plate in the wall but had the ends sticking out. (He said this is for better connectivity.)

He spliced the cable that I was using to show him how I can get on the Internet, he connected the wires to his cables (one at a time) and VOILA. Network connectivity. It was those pesky connectors. (They'll get you everytime.)

Thanks again everyone. 

Of course, my dilemma now is I can't see the Tivo Server on my network server that is attached to the router that my Tivo shares. I only had a few hours to tinker with that. I will post when I get desperate. Thanks again, you guys are geniuses!!


----------



## bdjohns1 (Jan 13, 2005)

Make sure 802.1x and loopback are turned off in the Admistration panel for the router. That had me screwed up for a while.

(note, 802.1x doesn't have anything to do with most wireless connections - it's a mini server for certain clients that have issues)


----------



## gt2112 (Feb 26, 2006)

corners said:


> After 7.1 upgrade, my network connection seems to have stopped working.
> 
> At first it was OK, and I was halfway through downloading a program onto my PC, when that operation crapped out. Now I can't connect to my TiVo at all.
> 
> ...


I have the same problem, but didnt see a response to yours. Did you get it working? Can you point me to a link perhaps?

Thanks-
Jm


----------



## corners (Jan 25, 2005)

gt2112 said:


> I have the same problem, but didnt see a response to yours. Did you get it working? Can you point me to a link perhaps?
> 
> Thanks-
> Jm


I think ultimately, I just rebooted both my WiFi access point and (more importantly) the TiVO. That seemed to do the trick.

Problem is, TiVO seems to lose the WiFi connection every few weeks. If I forget to recheck, no program update!

Still, being used to Windows PCs, I've gotten used to the bug.


----------

